# what is considered hard water?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone tell me what is considered hard or soft water? Well....I mean I KNOW what it is but specifically the degrees of hardness that these categories fall into is what is confusing me?

Thanks!!

sean


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This info is from the book "Aquarium Plants Manual"...

0 to 4° dh=Very soft water

5-8° dh=soft water

9-12° dh=medium/hard water

13-18° dh=hard water

over 18°=very hard water


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Which range is ideal? Is it different for different plants and animals?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Water hardness matters more to fish/shrimp then plants. I've had plants in very hard water do well, as well as in very soft water. Just like fish there is some plants that do better in a specific water hardness.


----------

